# NZXT Lexa Blackline



## Darksaber (Jul 26, 2007)

NZXT has updated the Lexa series with a more affordable Blackline versions. The steel cases can be had with either blue or red lighting effects and feature all the bells and whistles of the original Lexa, but with an all black color. Aside from the awesome outside looks the Lexa features a clean interiour which has lots of space, even for the biggest video cards. An LCD display with three sensors completes the package.

*Show full review*


----------



## jtleon (Jul 27, 2007)

*Case Bottom Intake...WHY NOT!?*

This is the first case I've seen the bottom intake vent, which leads to the question...Why isn't the entire bottom of the case constructed of perforated or similar material to allow cold air in?

Regards,
jtleon


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jul 28, 2007)

First for me as well. Ive always like NZXT Lexa cases as its Ibuypowers premiere line that uses these cases. I may prefer others but if this was my only option, I sure wouldnt bitch. <G>


----------



## ChaoticBlankness (Jul 31, 2007)

That is the sexiest case I've ever seen... (red model)  and I thought the original LEXA looked nice.


----------



## cdawall (Aug 25, 2007)

other than chieftec doing the slide system 1st (copycatism right there) it looks like a nice case and another good review


----------



## Jonsta (Feb 29, 2008)

I just bought this case today. I got it to replace my aging X-Sonic Viper. Haven't installed the components yet, but i have a lot more red lights i'd like to install!


----------



## tasmanvil (Oct 12, 2020)

Hi 
Will this box fit a dark rock pro 4  fan


----------

